# 4x8gb DDR3 memory supported Motherboard



## billamama (Nov 24, 2021)

I had the following PC config 

*GA-78LMT-USB3 (rev. 6.0)
Phenom II X4 810
32gb DDR3 Ram ( 8gb x 4 )
GT-710 2gb DDR5
2 HDDs
2 SSDs
CORSAIR CV650*

I tried to overclock the CPU with *AMD Overdrive Utility* to get something more from it, on *Cooler Master Hyper H410R (RR-H410-20PK-R1) 120mm, *and I burnt the Motherboard near North Bridge Heat Sink

is it possible to get a working AM3+ Mobo from anywhere? Its urgent


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 24, 2021)

Very difficult under the current circumstances.


----------



## billamama (Nov 24, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> Very difficult under the current circumstances.


Can't find anywhere.


----------



## chetansha (Nov 24, 2021)

Am3+ boards really hard to find. You can try olx , but try ro collect in person.
I found one on olx, m5a88, the seller did not pack it properly and it got damaged in transit.


----------



## billamama (Nov 24, 2021)

chetansha said:


> Am3+ boards really hard to find. You can try olx , but try ro collect in person.
> I found one on olx, m5a88, the seller did not pack it properly and it got damaged in transit.


Reliable?


----------



## nac (Nov 24, 2021)

billamama said:


> I had the following PC config
> 
> *GA-78LMT-USB3 (rev. 6.0)
> Phenom II X4 810
> ...





nac said:


> Hey! You can't get a motherboard just because it supports 4 x 8GB DDR3 and pair it with your other components. You should get a *compatible* motherboard. What's your system configuration, esp. the processor you have? Without knowing that, can't suggest "a" board for you.


Okay, is this the one you were asking for?
If so, no I don't know where you can get a new/used board that is compatible with your CPU. Try sites like OLX as already suggested. 

If that doesn't work, get an old Intel CPU for sub 1k, cpu fan for about 250/- and get a compatible board which also supports DDR3 sticks. But I don't know if you can find a board which can house 4 ram sticks, sure you can find board with two ram slots. Try your luck. All this will cost you about 3.5k max.


----------



## nac (Nov 24, 2021)

Obviously, the old Intel CPU I said is not gonna be as powerful as your existing CPU and finding an old board that has four ram slots is near impossible. If you are trying to get a working rig, this is the cheapest option. If money is not an issue, ditch this combo and go for the lastest available parts. You have pretty much everything else, all you need is CPU+BOARD+RAM.


----------



## billamama (Dec 7, 2021)

nac said:


> Okay, is this the one you were asking for?
> If so, no I don't know where you can get a new/used board that is compatible with your CPU. Try sites like OLX as already suggested.
> 
> If that doesn't work, get an old Intel CPU for sub 1k, cpu fan for about 250/- and get a compatible board which also supports DDR3 sticks. But I don't know if you can find a board which can house 4 ram sticks, sure you can find board with two ram slots. Try your luck. All this will cost you about 3.5k max.


Saw this one on Amazon.in, is it ok?
*www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00CX4MUCC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A2GNC2PPG6BB34&psc=1


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 7, 2021)

It costs 20k,for that price you can get a new cpu, ram, motherboard combo


----------



## billamama (Dec 7, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> It costs 20k,for that price you can get a new cpu, ram, motherboard combo


Very annoying situation


----------



## chetansha (Dec 7, 2021)

billamama said:


> Saw this one on Amazon.in, is it ok?
> *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00CX4MUCC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A2GNC2PPG6BB34&psc=1


Not worth the price


----------



## billamama (Dec 8, 2021)

chetansha said:


> Not worth the price


*www.amazon.in/BIOSTAR-A780L3B-Moth...ard&qid=1638943217&sprefix=am3,aps,501&sr=8-1
it has 2 slots and supports 16gb max, 
will it handle After effects / PP / Blender 
if coupled with Phenom II X4 810, 16gb ram , vs450 and GT710 2gb ddr5 ?


----------



## chetansha (Dec 8, 2021)

billamama said:


> *www.amazon.in/BIOSTAR-A780L3B-Moth...ard&qid=1638943217&sprefix=am3,aps,501&sr=8-1
> it has 2 slots and supports 16gb max,
> will it handle After effects / PP / Blender
> if coupled with Phenom II X4 810, 16gb ram , vs450 and GT710 2gb ddr5 ?


It's your money.
20k for am3 board these boards even if imported from usa wont cost so much . For 20k you can get asus crosshair formula v z board

I sold a m4a88t-m board for 3k few months back. You can find cheaper alternatives on olx. Again it is your money.


----------



## billamama (Dec 8, 2021)

chetansha said:


> It's your money.
> 20k for am3 board even if imported from the USA won't cost much. For 20k you can get Asus crosshair formula v z board
> 
> I sold an m4a88t-m board for 3k a few months back. You can find cheaper alternatives on Olx. Again it is your money.


No, No, I'm not talking about that 20k board it is BIOSTAR A780L3B (AM3 socket) listed for 3300 on Amazon, but supports up to 16GB ram
will it handle After effects / PP / Blender if coupled with Phenom II X4 810, 16GB ram, vs450 and GT710 2GB ddr5?


----------



## chetansha (Dec 8, 2021)

if your earlier board did then this will handle it. cos same chipset


----------



## billamama (Dec 8, 2021)

chetansha said:


> if your earlier board did then this will handle it. cos same chipse





chetansha said:


> It's your money.
> 20k for am3 board these boards even if imported from usa wont cost so much . For 20k you can get asus crosshair formula v z board
> 
> I sold a m4a88t-m board for 3k few months back. You can find cheaper alternatives on olx. Again it is your money.


well I got some AM3 board on OLX but seller were not available to answer! is it possible to get a working AM3 board with 4x8gb ddr3 support here, as you mentioned you sold m4a88t-m board for 3k a few months back.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 8, 2021)

If you are getting new mobo on amazon then it will be a better choice than getting it from olx. 

Older versions of these softwares may work without issues on this ageing platform, but the same cant be said of their latest iterations.


----------



## billamama (Dec 8, 2021)

quicky008 said:


> If you are getting new mobo on amazon then it will be a better choice than getting it from olx.
> 
> Older versions of these softwares may work without issues on this ageing platform, but the same cant be said of their latest iterations.


It would be great if I get one am3 socket mobo that supports 4 x 8gb ddr3, thats why I'm waiting for so long  otherwise remaining 2 x 8gb will be wasted


----------



## billamama (Jan 7, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> If you are getting new mobo on amazon then it will be a better choice than getting it from olx.
> 
> Older versions of these softwares may work without issues on this ageing platform, but the same cant be said of their latest iterations.


I got a old one from OLx, GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 3.1), It cost 3000/- + 200 courier charge, total 3200/-


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 7, 2022)

does it work as expected?


----------



## toshar (Jan 8, 2022)

billamama said:


> I got a old one from OLx, GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 3.1), It cost 3000/- + 200 courier charge, total 3200/-


Let me know if you come across any AM3+ mobo..  
I am looking one for my FX6300


----------



## toshar (Jan 8, 2022)

billamama said:


> Saw this one on Amazon.in, is it ok?
> *www.amazon.in/gp/product/B00CX4MUCC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=A2GNC2PPG6BB34&psc=1


Yesterday only have asked amazon to contact the seller to calibrate the price for old products. Lets see what they do.


----------



## billamama (Jan 8, 2022)

toshar said:


> Let me know if you come across any AM3+ mobo..
> I am looking one for my FX6300


Do you use fx6300 for Video Editing / 3d Rendering?


----------



## billamama (Jan 8, 2022)

quicky008 said:


> does it work as expected?


Till now going well


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 12, 2022)

billamama said:


> Available on OLX
> *pps.whatsapp.net/v/t61.24694-24/175763750_1014812165947094_2094011538327404379_n.jpg?ccb=11-4&oh=01_AVyOqWjfu5Idtx6lmT0bVRCOb5bVKmw9dhh9EOx0Ya7OIg&oe=61DDA345
> This is the WhatsApp no. you can contact him on +91 <xxxxxxxxxx>


Please remove the phone number and do not post any phone number on public threads. This is forum rule. You can send the phone number to member through forum's direct message.


----------



## billamama (Jan 12, 2022)

TheSloth said:


> Please remove the phone number and do not post any phone number on public threads. This is forum rule. You can send the phone number to member through forum's direct message.


Sorry


----------

